# Hello



## Katiex (Jul 13, 2019)

Hello , my name is Katie and I’m new here. It has been years since I have posted on a forum. I am married with 3 children raining from 17 to 21.


----------



## hubbyintrubby (Jul 5, 2019)

Welcome @Katiex


----------



## Katiex (Jul 13, 2019)

Thank you


----------

